# 6 lb Stud Trout



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

This morning I rounded up some live mullet and went to my favorite fishing spot. Slot reds and gator trout were everywhere. I caught 2 slot reds and this nice trout that was 5.9 lbs on the Outcast scale. 

The Fish! This one is for you! 26 inches of local know how.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

YEs


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice one.
I just caught her sister about 2 hours ago.
What body of water?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice fish i also entered their tournemt but haven't been able to get out on the water due to school . But I plan on catching a mogan as well awesome what body of water were U fishing


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bait... 

I never tried that.

Nice fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Live bait huh? I'm impressed. I'll have to try that sometime! 

On a serious note though, a very nice fish no matter what it was caught on.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice trout


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

You guys seriously make me laugh... 

Like you don't or haven't ever used live bait. 

Awesome fish Chris!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish! At least we know what to try and beat as of now.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I'm not in the tournament. Just for fun.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

5-6" live mullet or croaker best big trout bait money can buy... Nice fish brotha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's more then a meal!!!! Fine job and congrats!!!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

*The Fish! This one is for you! 26 inches of local know how*.[/QUOTE]

Nice fish, but the following inequality applies:

Bridge Bulls on Artificials > Big Trout on Live Bait


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Live bait huh? I'm impressed. I'll have to try that sometime!
> 
> On a serious note though, a very nice fish no matter what it was caught on.


I've caught all my biggest trout on live pinfish & cut pinfish. The big one's love 'em.

That's a nice one there. I'm ready to go fishing. I got another week or 2 on the job I'm on & I'll be down there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> Nice fish, but the following inequality applies:
> 
> Bridge Bulls on Artificials > Big Trout on Live Bait


It was a joke, poking fun at FrayedKnot being a fishing elitist on a thread regarding sheepshead last week. 

I'm the kind of guy who doesn't think catching one fish a certain way is any "better" than catching a different fish in another way. Fishing is fishing. It's all fun to me!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> It was a joke, poking fun at FrayedKnot being a fishing elitist on a thread regarding sheepshead last week.
> 
> I'm the kind of guy who doesn't think catching one fish a certain way is any "better" than catching a different fish in another way. Fishing is fishing. It's all fun to me!



Regardless, Bridge Bulls on Artificials > Big Trout on Live Bait


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Regardless, Bridge Bulls on Artificials > Big Trout on Live Bait



Yep. Especially when you are doing it in a human powered plastic boat, in choppy conditions, in 30 degree air temps, at night. Since we're qualifying things. 

Edit to say great fish to the OP! Heck of a nice trout.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

There are some tender feelings on here tonight...


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

What exactly do you mean dabutcher?

Bridge Bulls on Artificials > Big Trout on Live Bait


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trout! Nice shoes too, Nikes?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

You can catch a big trout on artificials or live bait I caught my biggest one on a rappala xr8 What ever works 
Keep on fishing


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

MVann126 said:


> What exactly do you mean dabutcher?
> 
> Bridge Bulls on Artificials > Big Trout on Live Bait



Allow me to clarify:

Big Trout on Live Bait < Bridge Bulls on Artificials

or

Skip Jacks on Gotchas = Big Trout on Live Bait


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> There are some tender feelings on here tonight...


Don't get cocky. Mastering the art of catching stud needle fish on mirrodines doesn't make you a quasi Virgil Ward.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MVann126 said:


> You guys seriously make me laugh...
> 
> *Like you don't or haven't ever used live bait.*


Sure I have. I use live shiners & creek chubs all the time during the summer for big channel cats up in Wisconsin! & occasionally I'll freeline live suckers to northern pike after the spring melt-off when the small creeks are flooded from the surrounding rivers when I'm home in Wisconsin as well.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Clarify? Maybe I'm just missing something... Must be some PFF secret code.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Sure I have. I use live shiners & creek chubs all the time during the summer for big channel cats up in Wisconsin! & occasionally I'll freeline live suckers to northern pike after the spring melt-off when the small creeks are flooded from the surrounding rivers when I'm home in Wisconsin as well.


& there's some big difference between that & fishing for specks with live bait?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MVann126 said:


> & there's some big difference between that & fishing for specks with live bait?


No? :confused1:


----------



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> fsu alex said:
> 
> 
> > There are some tender feelings on here tonight...
> ...


Okay, Mister I've got a giant redfish on, oh wait, it's just a tire!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> Okay, Mister I've got a giant redfish on, oh wait, it's just a tire!


Actually, I thought it was a giant flounder. Must I remind you that I am the reigning flounder champion of Pensacola?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> fsu alex said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Mister I've got a giant redfish on, oh wait, it's just a tire!
> ...


That's like being king of turd hill! Weigh in two placing fish like me then we'll talk.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Is this Facebook?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nlytme said:


> Is this Facebook?


Just making sure. Haha.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I was aware lol


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> That's like being king of turd hill! Weigh in two placing fish like me then we'll talk.



Congratulations! I didn't know there was a Needle fish and Croaker category in the tournament.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

60hertz said:


>



Is this Virgil Ward?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Is this Virgil Ward?


It's hard to tell between him and his twin cousin.

Regardless, that was a nice trout frayedknot landed. Very well done sir!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nlytme said:


> Is this Facebook?


Sometimes it feels like it and not like a fishing forum :/


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Nlytme said:


> Is this Facebook?


No. It's more like a hunting club.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I personally use the largest live bait possible. ..with a little patience and a little relaxation the big boys show up....every species...in reality there are 2 kinds of recreational fishermen; chummers and chasers....sometimes overlapping but one method is ussually preferred. ..really nice fish budreaux!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trout brother ! I went Monday and caught 5 or 6 nice keepers, but nothing even close to that one. Way to go !


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

frayedknot said:


> This morning I rounded up some live mullet and went to my favorite fishing spot. Slot reds and gator trout were everywhere. I caught 2 slot reds and this nice trout that was 5.9 lbs on the Outcast scale.
> 
> The Fish! This one is for you! 26 inches of local know how.


Great job! I was sight fishing a school of large specks and they would look but not bite. I threw everything in the box, but no go. I left them to hunt up some live bait and when I returned it was game on.
I may use artificial lures 95% of the time but I won't hesitate to change.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Thanks' guys. It was a nice fish. I lost another one smaller on topwater. Debutcher, I have not seen many trout on this fourm lately over 26 inches caught period. How many bridge bulls are posted a week? If we are catching bulls at night on artificial. Don't you think they are kinda thick? The bull redfish population has exploded in the last 10 yrs. I was talking about the skill it takes to catch big trout. Live boat or artificial.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bait...
> 
> I never tried that.
> 
> Nice fish.


Woody??


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

frayedknot said:


> Thanks' guys. It was a nice fish. I lost another one smaller on topwater. Debutcher, I have not seen many trout on this fourm lately over 26 inches caught period. How many bridge bulls are posted a week? If we are catching bulls at night on artificial. Don't you think they are kinda thick? The bull redfish population has exploded in the last 10 yrs. I was talking about the skill it takes to catch big trout. Live boat or artificial.



Give it a bit of time to warm up... you'll see some gators being caught. Cold = Bulls... warm = gators. Skill? Maybe. Knowledge? More critical


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

frayedknot said:


> Debutcher, I have not seen many trout on this fourm lately over 26 inches caught period.. I was talking about the skill it takes to catch big trout. Live boat or artificial.


You're not gonna see a lot of 26" trout on here; because most of them you see are tied to a rope and laying in a parking lot. 

Don't everybody get their panties in a wad. He has every legal right to kill every legal trout in the bay or just drag em' around till they rot (that may not be legal); but they are not going to get any bigger or even remain, if you do. 

Nice catch 'Frayed Knot'.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I knew it was coming ! You just couldn't let someone have a little joy and happiness , with the taking of one nice fish ! Pitiful and pathetic !!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud trout, congrats


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> You're not gonna see a lot of 26" trout on here; because most of them you see are tied to a rope and laying in a parking lot.
> 
> Don't everybody get their panties in a wad. He has every legal right to kill every legal trout in the bay or just drag em' around till they rot (that may not be legal); but they are not going to get any bigger or even remain, if you do.
> 
> Nice catch 'Frayed Knot'.


A lot of studies have been done that show the trout populations are healthy and thriving in this part of FL. The reason that you don't see a lot of big, big trout can probably be attributed to things like: they're allusive and difficult to catch, BIG trout (>25") are just generally rare in our area, or some other reason.

They are there, it just takes a lot of knowledge to find and catch them.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice fish congrats on the beast!!
That may have been a contender in the outcast tournament because every year I've been in it they are around 5.5 to 7 lbs.
Awesome job!!


----------

